# Bob Trap or Sputnik?



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I've recently finished building my first kit box. I haven't yet decided whether to go with a bob trap or Sputnik style trap. We have Birmingham Rollers, which have yet to be trap trained. I've heard that some people have had difficulty getting birds to trap using bobs. On the other hand, an awful lot of you are using bob traps! I've left my kit box at the point where I can install either type of trap. I plan on starting training my birds within the next few weeks.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I have homers, not rollers so I'm not sure if there is a difference. 

My birds have no trouble using the bobs. At first they were a little hesitatant, but if they are hungry enough they will go through anything!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine also have no problems. The bobs they make now are much lighter and easier to push, so it'll be just as easy for your rollers. I could understand rollers being a little hesitant with the older, heavier ones. But I had those too, and rollers, and didn't have problems either.

I don't really see the need for a sputnik unless you have racing homers. The point of the sputnik and drop traps is to make trapping as quick as possible.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just changed to a drop type trap from barbs and i love it they go right in and were never trained on it some were 3 years old and still hesitated for as long as an hour on the barbs. They would keep bumping them or going half way in then back out. I don't fly my birds hungry I just fly for fun.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I just changed to a drop type trap from barbs and i love it they go right in and were never trained on it some were 3 years old and still hesitated for as long as an hour on the barbs. They would keep bumping them or going half way in then back out. I don't fly my birds hungry I just fly for fun.


I also watched at our breeder's loft as certain birds went in and out of the bobs as if they weren't there. He told us that some of the birds "figured out" the bob trap.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

The final decision might be: I can make my own drop trap, and I will have to order a bob trap off of the internet. Time is of the essence


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Drop Trap*

So far my drop trap has been great.
Jack


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

For rollers--which ever one is easier for you--just cover them at night to keep unwanted "VISTORS" out.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking to make a drop trap to add on to my aviary for late birds. 
Can someone tell me what the spacing is between wood dowels for race homers?

I just check one of my larger race homers and thought that five inches would work, but it sure seemed to be really wide.
I am thinking for it to be about one foot high
I have been looking at many pic’s but have not seen any measurements 

Any thoughts?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

5 inches is too far apart.. I'd more like 2 inches. you don't want sparrows or other birds entering.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

sky tx said:


> 5 inches is too far apart.. I'd more like 2 inches. you don't want sparrows or other birds entering.


Really only two inches. Well okay you are the man Sky TX


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The bob's on a bob trap are 1 & 1/2 inch apart.
so think about it-What do you want to keep in & what do you want to keep out-most flyers have 1/2 by 1 wire on and around their lofts. Some may have 1 x 1.
5 inches--a Hawk-cat-all type of animals can get in though .
Maybe measure your wife's dog? If its a small dog.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

4" works perfect for homers that's the space between them not to the center. For the dowels on a drop trap oh and 10"high


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> I am looking to make a drop trap to add on to my aviary for late birds.
> Can someone tell me what the spacing is between wood dowels for race homers?
> 
> I just check one of my larger race homers and thought that five inches would work, but it sure seemed to be really wide.
> ...


I read somewhere on this forum that someone was recommending 4 inch width for homers. Maybe it was Shadybug Lofts???

One of the commercial "Sputnik Traps" I saw on the internet has a 14 inch trap height with four inch trap width.

*Hee hee...look up there ^ I'm pretty smart*


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> For rollers--which ever one is easier for you--just cover them at night to keep unwanted "VISTORS" out.


I think I would make the trap to go over the top of the "landing deck" of my kit box. I would remove the dowel top that I made for it, and replace it with the trap when I'm flying the pigeons. Once they're all inside, I would put the regular top back on, eliminating the possibility of the neighbor's cat having an easy meal. I already thought of a peg setup to hold the two tops in place.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

sky tx said:


> The bob's on a bob trap are 1 & 1/2 inch apart.
> so think about it-What do you want to keep in & what do you want to keep out-most flyers have 1/2 by 1 wire on and around their lofts. Some may have 1 x 1.
> 5 inches--a Hawk-cat-all type of animals can get in though .
> Maybe measure your wife's dog? If its a small dog.


I am beginning to like you more and more LOL - My wife's dog is a weenier dog 

My birds stick his / her head between two bob's and push through - that would be three inch or so. The four inch seems about rite.

Is that the norm for Sputnik Trap?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its close all i can say it works for me


----------

